

Ask HN: Would you use Facebook's original native app now after Paper?  - aditsgupta

Facebook just released its new app Paper, which essentially takes out the newsfeed from FB and presents it in an amazing fashion.
But apart from groups and events, I think it has all the necessary things required for a regular Fb user.
So would you want to ever use the Facebook app again?
======
lewisgodowski
I think I would enjoy Facebook Paper a lot more if it removed the Facebook
news feed entirely. I think it should focus solely on news, not the fact that
your friend changed their status or profile picture or whatever. Although, if
I want to read non-Facebook news stories, I would probably just use something
like Flipboard.

------
tokenadult
Paper doesn't work on Android yet, right?

[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/02/03/facebook-
launc...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/02/03/facebook-launches-
paper-app/5185753/)

------
thelogos
The learning curve is steep. After using it for a while, I still can't figure
out how to do certain things.

I don't understand why they decided to hide the status bar.

~~~
js7
To make you stay in the app longer

------
mattquiros
I still can't download it to my 5th gen iPod Touch for some reason. So can't
my colleague. Anyone know why? The App Store says it's compatible.

